# few ideas



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

how about a good salesman/bad salesman section,where people can post up there experiences with sellers on teh forum?
also a section where we recommend garages an other services we've used,an warn people about bad experiences?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

the only problem with good salesman/bad salesman is that it would most likely end up with slagging matches between the parties involved.

in the past where there have been major greviances the problem has been made aware and i think that is the correct way to go about it.

as for the garage review, its a good idea if its a mark out of ten basis.

my 2p


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> as for the garage review, its a good idea if its a mark out of ten basis.


That's something that's been suggested on here for as long as I've been on these boards, but there doesnt seem any will on the part of the TTF to do this


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

its a shame,as a good friend of mine has recently setup a garage in doncaster,over 20yrs experience over 10years with vw/audi an over 10yrs on patrol with the AA.
these kinda of things are good to share with people,as it will save some money,like wise if someones paid over the odds for a poor job,i'd like to be aware of it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I've created a new section based on your idea.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

nice one 8)


----------

